# The puppy class leader says Max is "a challenge"



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

He gets so very excited by all the other puppies. They all sit nicely, stay, leave their treats until permission is given... while Max runs laps of the room delightedly while we all try and swoop in to grab him. You can see the other owners thinking "Have they taught him nothing at all?!"

He is so much better behaved at home! Ah well, he certainly enjoys himself. Please tell me that this is normal for cockapoos and we haven't picked the one with dog ADHD!

Here he is asking "Who, me?!"


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! He's such an innocent cutie  Yes Poppy definitely fell/falls into that category, she couldn't contain herself and just wanted to play with the other dogs and owners  But it was an indispensable opportunity, we learnt lots and she enjoyed herself immensely. Now at 19 months she's just as goofy but the obedience commands usually cut through the lunacy  I wouldn't worry, just keep on trying. Our puppy trainer said cockers and poodles are both late to mature so you just have to ride the storm


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love him!
Don't give up. Take really, really tasty treats with you (and only use these treats when at class) and invest in a light weight training lead that extends to 6 foot and keep him on it, so running laps can be controlled.
Last night at dog club we did an exercise to gee up some of the more mature and slightly bored members of the group. The dog was left in a sit stay , the owner ran up the hall, called there dog in - quick present, quick finish and then fast off lead work back down the hall with an about turn and halt to finish. This is an advanced class and Dot is very much the baby and seriously did not need 'geeing' up  She was certainly on her toes for the rest of the class 
Training your dog should be fun, so go ready to enjoy yourself. I bet Max is exhausted when he gets home.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Most of the cockapoos who come to our classes are similar. They are often less interested in treats than other pups so try finding something super smelly which your pup loves (liver cake usually works) 

Also try practising your training in other environments so if he will do things at home, try them in the front garden, then out on your walks and increase the amount of distraction he will work with.

Mostly though - just enjoy him


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's just excited and having fun! I'm telling you they are not like normal dogs, they are definitely part human 

As the others have said, stick with it, you will get there!

The bonus is you have a very cute boy, with a big personality, who loves life - what more could you ask for


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Max is! Dexter was so excited at puppy class he humped very other puppy at both ends, I was so embarrassed. He soon got over his excitement and is now a very calm placid dog. Don't worry he will grow out of it!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

well.... to say that I sympathise is an understatement. 

Peanut has had classes since she was 3 months old and even yesterday in her silver class she spent the first hour jumping around, jumping on me, jumping on other dogs... non-stop. Not for one bloody second. 

There is no treat tasty enough to calm her down, they have to be invented yet. 

However, she managed to stay still for 2 full minutes 10 paces away from me. At the end of the class the others clapped... not because it is hard, but because they know that to stay still for 2 minutes is like climbing mount Everest with slippers and a bikini. 

I have spent thousands if not millions of hours training her and she is quite obedient (other than the recall outside which is totally ignored as the world is far more interesting than any treat I have to offer). Of something I am sure: should I not have spent those hours training her, I would have a serious uncontrolled dog. 

On the other hand, I am being very lazy training Coconut, but then, he is very calm and very obedient. I keep thinking I am missing a great opportunity though...I must train him more often. 

Keep going, believe me, it is worth it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We dropped out of puppy class with Rufus. He was impossible and only wanted to play. I can get him to do a "relaxed" down stay now for a few minutes, but his tail wiggles the whole time. It is very funny to watch.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

It quickly became obvious that the classes were to teach us and Poppy got a bit of socialising too. No actual training went on in the class (for Poppy anyway). She did her training at home when there were no distractions. If we ever had to showcase our dogs talents, I usually viewed it through my fingers as everything she could do easily at home went out the window in the class.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have to confess I did the puppy class with Lola but didn't with Nina. I had the all the class material, so we just did our training with Nina at home. Kicking myself a bit now because I think that Nina would have set an example to all other puppy's because she is such a calm dog who hangs on your every word, gesture and command. 

But I agree with Datun, I felt I had the training from Lola's classes to do what I needed to do with Nina and the rest I've just made up or used the tips here or youtube. Reading and listening to others plus seeing results of differing techniques helps too I find.

Once your trained, you will be flying


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I do have to confess I did the puppy class with Lola but didn't with Nina. I had the all the class material, so we just did our training with Nina at home. Kicking myself a bit now because I think that Nina would have set an example to all other puppy's because she is such a calm dog who hangs on your every word, gesture and command.


I took the opposite approach and joined a training class with Chance just for the opportunity to socialise her and get her used to working with the distraction of the other pups and owners in the room. I also took her to the training classes we run where she was part pupil, part demonstration puppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is why we went to training with Rufus too, for socialization. He already knew all his basics before we got there but they mostly went out the window while he squirmed frantically to get at the other dogs. My previous dog Max was the star pupil, she even won the "most sits and stands without a treat in one minute" contest. Did I ever get my comeuppance with my wild child Rufus.


----------

